# Cranking torsion bars on 2500HD - Input needed



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking to crank the torsion bars on a 2003 Silverado 2500HD.

Currently, there is some front end sag, even without the plow hanging from the front. I want to, at minimum give a normal ride height to the front without the plow. I would imagine that going pretty level should also stiffen the front end a little and give less sag when the plow is attached.

My thoughts were to go where it looks pretty even and give another turn or two.

Do you guys add weight to the front of your truck when getting it aligned to make up for the plow, or do it without and hope it doesnt squat bad enough to cause an issue for the alignment?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Never had an issue with alignment after turning the bars up. I sometimes have turned them down a little in the spring. In my experience 4 turns was about an inch rise. I would measure at the fender just above the tire, turn up the bars, bounce the front end and measure again.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Cranking your t-bars does net you some negative camber and negative toe... Adding weight may negate that, but it's something to think about. If you leave them torqued all year, I'd get it aligned.

Anytime I do any front end work on our vehicles, I typically bring the car/truck in to get aligned. Rather burn $65 on an alignment than 2-400 in tires.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Ive cranked up the torsion bars on 3 different GM`s ive owned. Each truck was turned up between 3-4 turns and I added timbrens. As far as needing an alignment, I didnt do it on any of the 3 trucks and never turned them back down and I never had tires wear uneven. As a matter of fact I just put new skins on my present truck and they checked the alignment and told me it was with in specs and the tires I took off the truck were burned evenly across the tread. If you turn up the t bars it will change the ride,it will be stiffer but I didnt buy a 1 ton truck for the ride comfort. Just my 2 cents from my experiences


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1889607 said:


> Never had an issue with alignment after turning the bars up. I sometimes have turned them down a little in the spring. In my experience 4 turns was about an inch rise. I would measure at the fender just above the tire, turn up the bars, bounce the front end and measure again.


From what I am reading, one turn yields .2 to .25 of an inch. I am thinking I am going to try and get between 1.5 and 2".



Sprag-O;1889624 said:


> Cranking your t-bars does net you some negative camber and negative toe... Adding weight may negate that, but it's something to think about. If you leave them torqued all year, I'd get it aligned.
> 
> Anytime I do any front end work on our vehicles, I typically bring the car/truck in to get aligned. Rather burn $65 on an alignment than 2-400 in tires.


Alignment is coming for sure. I just did ball joints, tie rod ends, hubs, and brakes. I was just more or less wondering if I should add some weight to the front during the alignment process to simulate the weight of the plow, or if the weight of the plow would not really affect the alignment much if I have it re-aligned after I crank the t-bars.



snowymassbowtie;1889772 said:


> Ive cranked up the torsion bars on 3 different GM`s ive owned. Each truck was turned up between 3-4 turns and I added timbrens. As far as needing an alignment, I didnt do it on any of the 3 trucks and never turned them back down and I never had tires wear uneven. As a matter of fact I just put new skins on my present truck and they checked the alignment and told me it was with in specs and the tires I took off the truck were burned evenly across the tread. If you turn up the t bars it will change the ride,it will be stiffer but I didnt buy a 1 ton truck for the ride comfort. Just my 2 cents from my experiences


Yea, I could care less about ride comfort for this application.... If I were pulling a camper or something across the country it would be a different story, but this is a work truck... and maybe the rough ride will keep me awake lol.

Thanks for the input fellas. ussmileyflag


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

are you weighting the back of the truck to offset the weight of the plow?


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

leolkfrm;1890063 said:


> are you weighting the back of the truck to offset the weight of the plow?


I will have a ton or more of salt in the bed at a time. Which I have been thinking about the roadmaster active suspension or an add a leaf kit.


----------

